# Oak and Strawberry



## fivebk (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, Everyone

I have a question. Has anyone ever added oak to srawberry wine and if so what can a person expect it to add to the wine. ( flavor, body, ect )

BOB


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2009)

I would not add any oak to fruit wines. For body you can add a f-pac and backsweeten. 


Another option is add a few banana's or glycerine.


I suggest the 1st option. Thats what I do on my fresh fruit wines.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 19, 2009)

I add oak to many of my fruit wines and I think oak really goes well with some fruits. That being said, if you choose to add oak to a strawberry wine you may want to make it a light oak which will add a bit of coconut to the wine. Another option is to split the batch and oak part of it and leave the other alone. I would backsweeten like tepe suggests however since strawberry can be light (that is why I would go with a light oak) and that would help bring out the strawberry flavor. 
VPC


----------



## Ricky431 (Apr 4, 2009)

I use an F-pack and backsweeten as well, as tepe mentioned.


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 12, 2009)

Personally, I would not oak strawberry. However, oaking some fruit wines can be highly desirable, blackberry, for instance.

Bear in mind that oaking is a matter of personal taste as is wine-making in general.

I just finished a strawberry. I added a bottle of strawberry daiquiri mix and sweetened with sugar after fermentation was complete. Tastes great at this stage.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 12, 2009)

The last strawberry I made I added a couple Oz's of light. Came out very nice.As these post make clear, its a personal taste thing, If you like oak, oak it!


----------



## kenkiper (Apr 24, 2009)

I think that it is a personal taste really. I have had several fruit wines with oak and they were quite nice. Really if you like oak then try it. The best part of making wine is you get to make what you like!


----------

